# RIP * Hugo Sixtos Our Style CC



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

With a heavy heart and deep regret, I have to announce that we lost a TRUE LOWRIDER yesterday. 

HUGO SIXTOS (ourstyle_la) of OUR STYLE CAR CLUB died yesterday in a tragic freeway accident coming home from the Hollywood cruise nite. 

A fellow club member is fighting for his life at the hospital. Please send out some prayers for the friends and family. Also post here or on the Our Style CC topic,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/284437-our-style-c-c-48.html 

Hugo is pictured in the center,


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO met him a few times frime vato sorry for the lost


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RIP & RIDE IN PARADISE


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

my prayers go out to him his familey and his club. i cant belive it. it seems just a couple weeks ago i was choppin it up with him at the HxA cruise night. real cool dude may he ride in peace.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

R I P


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Prayers to his family and fellow club member from Majestics CC :angel:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HUGO AND HIS FAMILY MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw the news footage. Very Very sad and tragic. Our condolences to the club, friends and family.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

RIDE IN PEACE HUGO YOU WILL BE MISSED BROTHER OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND CLUB:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*WOW! unbelieveable sorry to hear this tragic news! Hugo was a great person as well as his club members a bunch of cool guys! Condolences to the Club and Familia for the the loss of our brotha Hugo and prayers go out to the Homie fighting for his life! God Bless!

Conrad Garcia
Classic Memories c.c.
*


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

RIP HOMIE. :angel::tears:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

R.I.P. HUGO


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

Met Him a Couple of Weeks Ago He Was a Cool Guy Our *Condolences Go Out To His Car Club And His Family 
-oso Thee Artistics c.c
*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Still can't believe it!! I just talked to you the day before...rest in peace my brother!! Also to my other club brother still hanging on & pray you make a full recovery!! I'm really just lost for words & its been a long & sad day for his family & our club!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our Prayers and thoughts are with the families and the club!! 
Gangs to Grace CC!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

R.I.P COOL GUY MET HIM AT CRUISE NIGHT :angel:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

R I P 
OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

I send my prayers out to HUGO and his family in this time of need....MAY YOU REST IN PEACE MY BROTHA.....On behalf of the LA chapter Majestics


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Rest In Paradise Hugo; My condolences to the club, friends and family. :angel:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

It's sad to lose someone from our Lowrider community, Our condolences goes out to his family, friends and car club,,, from the DelinquentZ SouthBay/Harbor Area.


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

my deep condolenses from latin world cc


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

R I P Hugo, My condolences go out to the family and club.:angel:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*Back in 2001 when i first met Hugo*












*At my wedding party from 2009





























*


----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)

R.I.P:angel::angel:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

just saw it on the news again


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

RIP HUGO......... THAT SAYIN "GOD ONLY TAKES THE BEST" I GUESS IS TRUE....... CAUSE YOU WERE TRULY ONE OF THE BEST!!!! GOD COULDNT HAVE TOOK A BETTER PERSON... I AM SO GONNA MISS THE SMILE ON YOUR FACE EVERYTIME I SEEN YOU!!!!! PRAYERS TO HIS FAMILY AND HIS OUR STYLE FAMILY AT THIS TIME OF YOUR LOSS..........


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Man I'm in shock I know Hugo since 1994 when he became a member of Latin World LA. My condolences to his family I know that now his crusing in heaven put in the OUR STILE name up there. R.I.P. Hugo .


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

R.I.P from the CPt MAJETICS


----------



## SSwrvin. (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn I read it and I read it and I still caint believe it. Didnt know u to long, but for the time I did you was a classy vato. You will be missed and thank you for opening your doors to me carnal. R.I.P. HUGO


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

WE JUST SHARED LAUGHS AND WAITED FOR A FELLOW LOWRIDER GET HIS RIDE STARTED ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD...........WELL HUGO MAY YOU RIDE IN PEACE FROM THE ISLANDER FAMILY!


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> With a heavy heart and deep regret, I have to announce that we lost a TRUE LOWRIDER yesterday.
> 
> HUGO SIXTOS (ourstyle_la) of OUR STYLE CAR CLUB died yesterday in a tragic freeway accident coming home from the Hollywood cruise nite.
> 
> ...


my prayers r with his family,trust me i know what they r going through,i just lost my parents as well as my bro and sis in a car accident 3years ago still having a hard time,if they ever want to talk to some one who feels like they do feel free to pm me it helps to talk to some one who shares the same pain much love and respect,, sleepless nights,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## piloteando.tv (Sep 20, 2008)

WITH ALL RESPECT HERE IS A INTERVIEW THAT WE MAKE TO THE PRESIDENT OF OUR STYLE CC "KALIE"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Xdqc6ZWlE&feature=channel_video_title



R.I.P. MY HOMIE HUGO.


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

fantastic voyage to heaven, R,I,P MY LOWRIDER BROTHER 4RM IMPALAS cc


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

piloteando.tv said:


> WITH ALL RESPECT HERE IS A INTERVIEW THAT WE MAKE TO THE PRESIDENT OF OUR STYLE CC "KALIE"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Xdqc6ZWlE&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> ...


touching bro keep me posted i share the same pain


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Just got word about the tragedy that has happend to Hugo and another member of OURSTYLE CC. On behalf of all the members from KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB, we want to send out our deepest condolences to his family and his car club. We have lost a great person in the lowridering community. We are really lost for words, just hard to believe that he is gone. 

To his family and car club, if there is anything we can help with please let us know.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Hugo is gonna ride with all of us now but it just ain't the same :/ rip big homie we all love and miss u big dawg 

Ride In Peace


----------



## LAOYG (Jan 26, 2007)

R.I.P Hugo. miss you.


----------



## impalagy67 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Hugo Sixtos my brother that I have had the pleasure of knowing for so many years will be deeply missed!!! I still can believe the news!!! Prayers to the family that they are able to get through these tough times. Prayers also go out Hugo and his family that he will recover soon!! 
*
The Mota Family


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

RIP my condolences go out to the Family and the Club Family:angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RYDE IN PEACE HOMIE,BIG VIK DE SANTANA C.C:angel:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

rip hugo may you ride in peace from la majestics very good guy :angel:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

R.I.P. on Behalf of the Royal Fantasies cc Palm Springs and Riverside chapter........:angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AY LOS MIRAMOS CARNAL


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

RIP from Newcrowd c.c.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My condolences to Hugo's family and Our Style Car Club.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Was asked by Fidel (chito) from MAJESTICS DFW to post this message for him!!


HUGO WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE! HE, ALEX & I USED TO RIDE TOGETHER ALOT BACK IN CALI WHEN WE WERE ALL IN OUR STYLE...HE WAS A GOOD GUY AND I MISS HIM ALREADY, I CANT IMAGINE HOW CHEMA, ALEX AND EVERYONE IS FEELING RIGHT NOW! THIS IS A TERRIBLE LOSS AND SHOULD HAVE NEVER HAPPENED. MY HEART IS HURTING FOR THE LOSS OF HUGO A GOOD FRIEND....MINE AND MY FAMILIES DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY!! MAY HE REST IN PEACE!!:angel:
​


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

OUR DEEPEST CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO OUR STYLE AND THE HUGO FAMILY. FROM STYLISTICS FLORIDA INC.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

May he ride in peace he was a real good guy our condolences go out to his family from Strictly Family cc we are having a cruise night next sat and all the proceeds will go to his family


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

r.i.p to a good homie hugo, met him through a relative of mine and always been a good dude. ride in paradise. hugo


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

saw it on the news... RIP :angel:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

MAY HUGO REST IN PEACE 

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryde in peace. Deepest condolences to hugos family and Our Style C.C.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

MAY HUGO REST IN PEACE 
MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HIS FAMILIA


----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

*REST IN PEACE, HUGO AND OUR CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT FROM ISLANDERS CC...* :tears::tears::tears::tears::angel::angel:


----------



## family of hugo sixtos (Sep 6, 2011)

hola amigos, la familia sixtos de mexico les agradece y manda bendiciones por todop el amor cariño y apoyo que an mostrado al sencible fallecimiento de nuestro querido hugo, el dia de mañana tendran la oportunidad de agradecerles en persona su hermana liliana sixtos y su sra madre Elda de antemano les damos las gracias de parte de toda la familia 
hello friends, family Sixto de mexico grateful and send blessings Allto love love and support shown to an sencible passing of our dear hugo, to-morrow will have the opportunity to personally thank her sister Mrs. liliana Sixtus and his mother Elda advance we thank you from all the family


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

family of hugo sixtos said:


> hola amigos, la familia sixtos de mexico les agradece y manda bendiciones por todop el amor cariño y apoyo que an mostrado al sencible fallecimiento de nuestro querido hugo, el dia de mañana tendran la oportunidad de agradecerles en persona su hermana liliana sixtos y su sra madre Elda de antemano les damos las gracias de parte de toda la familia hello friends, family Sixto de mexico grateful and send blessings Allto love love and support shown to an sencible passing of our dear hugo, to-morrow will have the opportunity to personally thank her sister Mrs. liliana Sixtus and his mother Elda advance we thank you from all the family


We can't imagine how you guys feel at this time of such a tragedy but there's a lot of good people on this site as well as LA. That will support Hugo & his family! Words can't even express how much he meant to a lot of us but all I can say is that he was a special person & will never be forgotten! Sincerely to my brother Hugo & his family, We love you & stay strong!!!............Jessie "OUR STYLE" Oklahoma


----------



## family of hugo sixtos (Sep 6, 2011)

la amigos, la familia sixtos de mexico les agradece y manda bendiciones por todop el amor cariño y apoyo que an mostrado al sencible fallecimiento de nuestro querido hugo, el dia de mañana tendran la oportunidad de agradecerles en persona su hermana liliana sixtos y su sra madre Elda de antemano les damos las gracias de parte de toda la familia 

hello friends, family Sixto de mexico grateful and send blessings Allto love love and support shown to an sencible passing of our dear hugo, to-morrow will have the opportunity to personally thank her sister Mrs. liliana Sixtus and his mother Elda advance we thank you from all the family


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

r.i.p


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> I send my prayers out to HUGO and his family in this time of need....MAY YOU REST IN PEACE MY BROTHA.....On behalf of the LA chapter Majestics


:angel:


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

R.I.p Hugo herd the sad news from one of my old car club members is tragic to hear of this great loss for the family n car club our prayer go out to his familia descansa n Paz por q nunca seras olvidado aqui


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

My Condolences to the family of Hugo...Also to the family of their other member who is in the hospital. 
Our prayers go out to your Families... 
R.I.P. Hugo :angel:
On behalf of Showtime Car Club...


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

R.I.P HUGO My condolences to his family and Our Style C.C. DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Our condolences to the Family of Hugo from Best Of Friends. May he R.I.P


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P HUGO


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

Rip.......may the big homie ride in peace this a huge lose to the lowrider community.......he and his family.will be in my prayers......i hope our styles other member pulls thru and i will also pray for him!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Any friend of Curly's is a friend of mine! Hugo may you rest in peace brother, and thank you for your contributions to the lowrider scene.....! Much respect to the family my prayers are with you.. :angel:

Mark


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS OUR STYLE CC AND FAMILY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Sorry for your loss RIP


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Our Prayers go out to the families and the club!RIP!!! HUGO!! From DELEGATION car club!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

RIP BIG HOMEY !!!! SAW THE SAD NEWS ON FACEBOOK VIA YOUTUBE!! U.D. SENDING OUR CONDOLENCES TO HUGO'S FAMILIA ..


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

No doubt about it, the lowridding community has suffered a very big loss. Hugo was a class act. My condolences to his Family and Our Style CC Family. Ride In Peace homie....Jesse and the South Gate Chapter of Devotions cc....


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

Guy at work was tellin me about this, Rip :angel:


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

*My Condolences to the Family & all who are affected by this Great Loss... R.I.P. *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

R.I.P. Hugo, and my condolonces to his family and Our Style car club.


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, REST IN PEACE HOMEBOY :angel: OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO OUR STYLE C.C. FAMILIA AND FRIENDS :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for the loss. My prayers go out for Hugo and his Family and hope the guy in the hospital makes it prayers for him to Hugo RIP (RIDE IN PEACE)


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Our condolennces to Hugo and his family, the homie thats still in the hospital, and OUR STYLE C.C. From the 
MANIACOS C.C. LOS ANGELES


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

I still can't believe this.....he was one cool ass dude, words cannot express how I feel....you will be missed brother, see you when I get there........


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

I'M so sorry about your lost .may he rest in peace our prayers got out to his family and to all his car club familia.may GOD put a peace and confort in all of your heart in this time off your lost.we will keep your other member in our prayers too
(David ) FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB

*If Tears Could Build A Stairway**

If tears could build a stairway
and thoughts a memory lane
I'd walk right up to heaven
and bring you home again
No Farewell words were spoken
No time to say good-bye
You were gone before I knew it
And only God knows why.
My heart's still active in sadness
And secret tears still flow
What it meant to lose you
No one can ever know.
But now I know you want us
To mourn for you no more
To remember all the happy times
Life still has much in store.
Since you'll never be forgotten
I pledge to you today
A hallowed place within my heart
Is where you'll always stay.
God knows why, with chilling touch,
Death gathers those we love so much,
And what now seems so strange and dim,
Will all be clear, when we meet Him.
I Knew you for a Moment*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*May GOD bless his Soul & may he Rest In Peace....Our condolences go out to Hugo's family & Our Style LA.......From Neu Exposure So.Cal. *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

_*OUR CONDOLENCE GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB 
MAY HE REST IN PEACE FROM THE STR8TIPPIN FAMILY*_


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

r.i.p hugo


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

R~I~P HUGO RIDE IN PIECE MY BROTHER YOU ALWAY'S BE IN ARE HEARTS.. AND NEVER FORGOTEN...FROM THE ALTERED ONES CC....


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

family of hugo sixtos said:


> hola amigos, la familia sixtos de mexico les agradece y manda bendiciones por todop el amor cariño y apoyo que an mostrado al sencible fallecimiento de nuestro querido hugo, el dia de mañana tendran la oportunidad de agradecerles en persona su hermana liliana sixtos y su sra madre Elda de antemano les damos las gracias de parte de toda la familia
> hello friends, family Sixto de mexico grateful and send blessings Allto love love and support shown to an sencible passing of our dear hugo, to-morrow will have the opportunity to personally thank her sister Mrs. liliana Sixtus and his mother Elda advance we thank you from all the family


 LO SENTIMOS MUCHO POR HUGO Y QUE DIOS LO TENGO EN SU GLORIA.FUE UN BUEN AMIGO,PADRE,Y HERMANO DE SU CLUB OUR STYLE.YO TENGO MUCH TIEMPO QUE LO CONOSCO Y SIEMPRE ERE BUENA PERSONA.LASTIMA ERA MUY JOVEN Y SUS NINAS MUY CHICAS LO SENTIMOS MUCHO.


----------



## MCLOVING (Oct 20, 2010)

*RIP *:angel:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

*RIDE IN PEACE*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Hugo R.I.P. Firme vato. Sorry to hear his gone. My condolences to his family and Our Style CC.


----------



## BoOtZ323 (Apr 1, 2010)

RIP hugo he was a great person n will b missed


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RIP Hugo, you will be missed, what a tragedy. Thats why life is so precious, we never know how long we will be here on this earth. :angel::yessad:


----------



## jirasoles (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola, Sra Elda Y Sra Liliana espero verlas de nuevo en persona para darles mi mas sincero pesame que Dios les de fuerza y valor en este momento tan trajico. Pues Hugo fue una linda persona cuando viviamos juntos, y siempre ustedes tambien, siempre me trataron bien. Espero y me recuerden quien soy se que el le comento que nos volvimos a encontrar despues de tantos an'os. Y de nuevo el destino nos separa pero algun dia nos volveremos a mirar en el cielo! Sra. Elda Y Liliana, de parte de toda la familia Paredes estamos con ustedes en su dolor sinceramente. Un fuerte abrazo con mucho carino y respeto. Sinceramente, Violetta


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

RIP HUGO YOU WILL BE MISSED!!!U ARE IN A BETTER PLACE:angel:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

LAOYG said:


> R.I.P Hugo. miss you.
> View attachment 358642
> View attachment 358643
> View attachment 358644


 Thanks Takuchi for the support


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*T.T.T!!!!*


----------



## Chema_53 (Sep 8, 2011)

For Those who knew Hugo Sixtos RIP n Hugo Vidales That is in the hospital, Today Sept. 9th Our Style Car Club will be having a Cruise Night At Bob's Big Boy restaurant. Bob's will be giving a percentage of they're earnings they get tomorrow For Both Hugo Sixtos N Hugo Vidales Families. Please Come n Support, Everyone is Welcome 

We Highly Appreciate your Support 

Thank You
... 
Bob's Big Boy Restaurant
7447 Firestone Blvd, Downey, CA 90241
After 5pm


----------



## Chema_53 (Sep 8, 2011)

In Loving Memory of Hugo Sixtos 

Any Donation for Hugo's Family are Highly Appreciated

Bank of America
Account #05019-04272
Routing #121000358


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT TURN OUT LOTS OF SUPPORT LOT OF CLUBS AND RIDERS R.I.P HUGO WE ALL MISS YOU BRO:angel:


Chema_53 said:


> For Those who knew Hugo Sixtos RIP n Hugo Vidales That is in the hospital, Today Sept. 9th Our Style Car Club will be having a Cruise Night At Bob's Big Boy restaurant. Bob's will be giving a percentage of they're earnings they get tomorrow For Both Hugo Sixtos N Hugo Vidales Families. Please Come n Support, Everyone is Welcome
> 
> We Highly Appreciate your Support
> 
> ...


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

R.I.P Hugo :angel:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

last night bobs was packed! it was like a mini car show to pay our respect to a good person HUGO SIXTOS RIP HOMIE!


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

it iz amazin da love one persn can capture n da affect he can hav in so many lives......
Hugo u wer n stil r genuinely loved.
U truly deserv da BEST........
n ur club, OUR STYLE n so many othrz 2 name, ur family, da lowridin community as a whole, n frendz u made along da way r makin tht hapn 4 u.
GOD cudnt hav sent 4 a bettr man...
so i can c y he wantd u wit him...... 
cuz u wer definitely an amazin persn & n angel here.......
your passin is...... truly........ yOUR STYLE!!!!!!
RIP HUGO


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT PICTURE OF A GREAT MANS RIDE :tears::angel::biggrin:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

harborarea310 said:


> last night bobs was packed! it was like a mini car show to pay our respect to a good person HUGO SIXTOS RIP HOMIE!


 x2 bro


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


>


NICE!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU BRO


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

harborarea310 said:


> last night bobs was packed! it was like a mini car show to pay our respect to a good person HUGO SIXTOS RIP HOMIE!


:thumbsup: RIP HUGO


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

[QU

OTE=DREAM ON;14527529]







[/QUOTE] NICE


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

DREAM ON said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

Still can't believe our fellow brother is gone. But he will never be forgotten, that's for sure. Really cool cat and very humble individual.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO GONE BUT NOT FORGOTEN


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

DREAM ON said:


>




original. bad ass flick


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

nice picture bro how much ? Am in oklahoma city


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

*RIDE IN PEACE HUGO......HERE IS A POSTER I DID FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW THATS A GREAT THING TO DO BRO AND FOR GREAT HOMIE R.I.P HUGO:thumbsup:


DREAM ON said:


> *RIDE IN PEACE HUGO......HERE IS A POSTER I DID FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.*


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> *RIDE IN PEACE HUGO......HERE IS A POSTER I DID FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.*


 Dats a really firme poster u did bro!! RIP HUGO


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers go out to Hugo, his family and the Our Style family for their loss.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


> *RIDE IN PEACE HUGO......HERE IS A POSTER I DID FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.*



real Nice Dream On!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

RiP Huqo ii Loveee Yhuu n ii Will Fooreverr havee yhuu in ma heartt my dad n ii will neverr foorqeet thee momentts wee haad at thee homee yhu and ma father shared <3 thanks for fillinq up ma dads heart will love u gave him and all the nice thinqs u did for us i love yhu <3 always n forever yhurr neicee Erika Lizette Urbina & Yhurr brotherr Cristobal Urbina <3 RIDE IN PEACE TIOO <3


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ride in paradise corazon, (HUGO) I will miss you forever and never forget our good memories that we cherish together you made me happy and confort me in everthing .... siempre te llevare en mi corazon, hoy doy gracias a dios por averme puesto este hombre en mi camino y no te equivocates .... me duele mucho tu partida pero yo se que alguin dia nos vamos a rencontrar aya en donde tu estas desfurtando tu nueva vida y descansando. I love you corazon y nunca voy a olvidarte te llevare en mi corazon por siempre tu novia Erika Valencia.*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

RIDE IN PEACE HUGO SIXTOS MAY YOU CRUZ THAT BLVD IN THE SKY BROTHER :angel::tears::angel:


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

how do i start....... i said it best yestrday.... UNBELIEVABLE!!!..... 
i dnt evn no how 2 start 2 xplain how amazin HUGO'S funeral wuz 2day.... iv nevr ben newer n felt da 
love tht wuz present 2day... da love tht filled da church... da love tht spred thru out All Souls.... i alwayz 
nu how amazin Hugo is... n tht he had sumthng special bout him tht set him out frum evry1 else... but 2 
c tht so many ppl nu tht 2, wuz truly unbelivabl... 
how cn 1 man reciev so muc love?... bcuz THAT 1 man spred so muc love!!
Hugo wuz blessd 2 b one of few... tht WE'L meet n our lifetime, n tht SUM wil nevr hav da oppurtunity 2 
meet n their lifetime... GOD duznt giv tht gift 2 many, but he gav it 2 him!!!.. n im blessd 2 b 1 of many 
tht got 2 reciev it... he wuz truly a gift frum GOD!... alot of ppl wil nevr evn get tht chanc 2 xperianc tht 
gift n their lifetime, but if u r 1 of da lucky 1z lik we wer 2 get a HUGO n ur life... dnt tak him 4 grantd... 
cherish him... bcuz GOD only selects a few 2b... NOT HIM, but lik him!!! ther wil NEVER b anothr...
HUGO SIXTOS, bcuz he cn nevr b replacd!!... 
thnk u 2 his mom, 4 givin him life... da life tht touchd our lives...
thnk u 2 darlene & krystal, his daughtrz... 4 sharing ur dad wit us...
thnk u 2 horacio & gesenia, 4 bein ther thru it al wit us, n da rest of da photographrz present 2day
4 capturn da memories n nt letn 1 moment of his passin b 4goten...
thnk u 2 walter & curly... 4 takin da time 2 create such a beautiful bed 4 him... (sleepn n his car)
thnk u 2 mike, 4 keepin his last cruise in style...
thnk u 2 al da car clubz (dnt wana say names cuz dnt wana miss no1), n da whole lowrider community...
4 al da love, support, contributionz, n help... 2 mak it possibl 4 OUR STYLE 2 giv Hugo da unbelivabl 
service n burial he dservd...
n 2 OUR STYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES, thnk u so muc 4 putn da happiness in his life, tak care of his car 
n dnt let his memory fade lik evry1 else duz, n 4 putn 2gethr such a beautiful service, if therz ne1 iv evr 
met tht i felt dservd da best... itz HUGO! n u guyz DID tht! u gav him DA BEST!
"HUGO... i cn honestly say, they did it for you.... they did it yOUR STYLE!!!!"
ride in peace, HUGO SIXTOS Our Style Los Angeles....... 
i nevr wil 4get u, u wer an unforgetabl persn.......


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:angel:RIDE IN PEACE MY BROTHA FROM THE PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. L.A./COACHELLA:angel:


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

ur car wuz ther so i no u wer..... it jus sukz bein out ther n nt seein YOU ther........ but ur boyz r out ther representn 4 u........ stil missin u so much, n 4evr will........


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Miss you my brotha!!!!!:angel: :angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P HUGO


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

Los Dias de Los Muertos is a time for remembering friends, & family tht hav passd... Today is a day to remember everyone that we have lost.. Light a candle and say a prayer.. May each and evryone of them continue to guide and watch over us all.!! May you all rest in peace...Physicaly gone..but you all will forever live on in memory and in our HEARTS!

HUGO... while ur ridin n restin in peace... no tht your memory wil 4evr live on in da hearts of evry1 you touchd!! you r n unforgetabl person n you will 4evr b remembrd!! missin you so much!!!!!:angel:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ttt hugo ourstyle la


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:angel::angel:


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

NOV. 16 IS DA DAY GOD CHOSE 2 CREATE DA SPECIAL PERSN THT WUD BCUM SO IMPOTANT N SO MANYZ LIVES.... HE BLESSD US THIS DAY WIT YOU!!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUGO..... ITS ONLY BEN 2 MONTHS SINC UV BEN GONE, BUT SEEMZ LIK 4EVR........ REST IN PEACE!!!


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

we are miss u alot i cant believe on news very sad terrblie now Hugo is in heaven no more pain no more problem and he is happy in heaven he have cars in the heaven so he can driver his cars in heaven we never forgot lowrider Rest In Lowrider RIP he love everybody in the world RIP:angel::angel:


----------

